# Compact-size Device: Voopoo V.THRU Pro Pod Kit



## VOOPOO (21/10/20)

The new Voopoo V.THRU Pro Pod Kit is a compact-size device that intends to provide a genuine vaping experience, in a very simplistic style of vaping. Equipped with the GENE chip, V.THRU can provide a constant output voltage, that ensure consistent atomisation of nicotine salt, giving you a perfect flavour experience. Is equipped with a 0'69 OLED screen, capable of displaying all the important vaping information with clarity, and allowing variable wattage set ups. It is also equipped with magnetic suction for the pods, in order to give smooth pod removal, and strong hold on the pod while in use.







More Voopoo products information,just visit this link: Voopoo Shop


----------

